# Isuzu npr vs F-350 w/trailer



## chew72 (Mar 1, 2010)

First hello all and what a great site this is. Really glad to have found it. 

OK What I'm wondering is the over all cost of running an Isuzu npr with 14' flatdeck/dump. Vs a F-350 reg cab SRW with 14' dump trailer. Both would be used say 5 years old and 6-spd manual if i can find one. They would be used to move a small tractor as well some dirt around my property and on the job site. I imagine they'd see as many miles or more unload as loaded.

I'm thinking the cost is in the same ball park for both setups. The Isuzu cost more to have worked on, 6 tires vs 4 and parts will cost more (assumption on that)

With the Ford and trailer however there is the added cost of keeping the trailer maintained and on the road. So what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I would think that the added cost of the trailer could be offset at least a little by the fact you won't need the trailer every single time you are going out.


----------



## chew72 (Mar 1, 2010)

That is true and I have taken that into consideration. I guess the biggest unknown for me is owning an or Isuzu or similar cab-over. Do they cost more to own? To me an NPR has all the beafits of a truck but does it better. Be it size of bed, capacity or what have you. But are you paying through the nose to have that?

So I guess the question goes out to people who have run them. What might one expect to pay to own one over a 3/4 or 1 ton truck. The same, 10% 20% more? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't really help you I've never owned a cabover myself.

I can say that (depending on your locality) they are likely a different class for insurance and registration and might be more crap to deal with because of that.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I personally would buy the truck/trailer.


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi I run a 95 NPR and a 03 express van, I would go with the truck set up these npr a the best. The registration and insurance is more expensive but the fuel comsumption on both is about the same maybe less for the NPR than the van. My NPR has about 350,000 miles Ive had to change the altenator and starter once besides that its just regular maitenance, oil filter about $22.00 and air filter about $40.00. The best thing is that they are very easy tho work on just flip the cab over and everything is exposed so i save a ton on repairs which would be more expensive than a small van or P/U. Anther advantage is it will be easier to move about without the trailer ad the box is so much stronger than the trailer. The only advantage I have seen for trailers is that you can leave the trailer at to job site and head somewhere else. Dont be afraid to buy used with these trucks they are unbreakable and if you keep a good eye might even find a dealmy dad just picked up a year 2000 for $3500 cant beat that for a dependable truck.


----------



## chew72 (Mar 1, 2010)

shesaremonclus said:


> Hi I run a 95 NPR and a 03 express van, I would go with the truck set up these npr a the best. The registration and insurance is more expensive but the fuel comsumption on both is about the same maybe less for the NPR than the van. My NPR has about 350,000 miles Ive had to change the altenator and starter once besides that its just regular maitenance, oil filter about $22.00 and air filter about $40.00. The best thing is that they are very easy tho work on just flip the cab over and everything is exposed so i save a ton on repairs which would be more expensive than a small van or P/U. Anther advantage is it will be easier to move about without the trailer ad the box is so much stronger than the trailer. The only advantage I have seen for trailers is that you can leave the trailer at to job site and head somewhere else. Dont be afraid to buy used with these trucks they are unbreakable and if you keep a good eye might even find a dealmy dad just picked up a year 2000 for $3500 cant beat that for a dependable truck.


Thanks for all of that. Basically you confirmed what I suspected. Everything considered it's pretty much in the ballpark price wise. I don't now or in the future have the need to leave a trailer anywhere. I'm sure I'd be happy with either set up. I know I'd enjoy the NPR more. I do work on my own vehicles fixing what I can and have a friend who's a diesel mechanic for what I can't. The cab over would be so nice to work with and I'm sure they'll be times when the NPR does a better job be it quicker or easier than a truck/trailer.

If anyone else has any input I love to hear it.


----------

